

Testing DuckDuckGo CDN performance via Cedexis Radar - prakash
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/12/testing-cdn-performance-via-cedexis-radar.html

======
streety
Could you give a little more detail on how this works. The cedexis website
mentions tags that need to be placed on a website. I'm assuming javascript
recording the time it takes to load resources. Is this correct? Is there more
to it?

~~~
prakash
You are correct, you need to add a javascript tag, which pulls the same object
from multiple CDN's.

Please go to <http://www.lemonde.fr/> \-- do a view-source, search for
"radar", and you will see our javascript. You can also use firebug to get a
sense of what's going on.

Please send me an email if you need more info: prakash@cedexis.com

------
toddh
What kind of content was put in the CDN?

~~~
prakash
Depends on the type of website. The idea is to get a representative view of
the type of content your website delivers. So, if you are into downloads of
large movies, we could put a custom test object to suit those needs, if you
are doing thumbnails, it would be different.

In this case it was a small http object.

Happy to answer any other questions you might have: prakash@cedexis.com

